# Marty's 2009.... All that's left are wonderful memories AND....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's Fifth Year Car.  This year's theme was MARTY'S BATTERY POWERED STEAM UP 2009.
 
Those who were part of the memories are listed on both sides of the car.  It will be shipped on Monday to the North Table Creek Garden Railroad.
 
Marty and Carrie.....   It just keeps getting better.     Thanks for all your hard work and patience with all of us...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great show piece Stan. We need to get Marty to line all the cars up at the next meet for a photo op. Later RJD


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't attend but it would be cool if you offered those for sale to those who do attend. Although Marty shouldn't pay for one...

Or maybe just an MLS 1st class car...annual of course.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be great, RJ. We'll line them up on the bridge for the next MLS Picture.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for doing up the car. 

Maybe I'll make next years!


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Stan if it gets any bigger you will need a biiger car. Thanks for posting the picture. And yes line em up on the bridge.

Tom Thornton


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH,,WOOW 
What a Surprise ? Thanks everyone.,,I did not even see this coming..


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

So Cool!









Wish I could have made it. 


Craig


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Oct 2009 09:30 AM 
OH,,WOOW 
What a Surprise ? Thanks everyone.,,I did not even see this coming.. 
Yeah, Right....









It's neat to see who has been there for all these years..... 

BTW, it will come to Mead about Thursday...


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

hmmm.. you might need to do one of Marty's 86' Hi Cubes next year....then you could do names AND photos! LOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup It is finally over. I ran my car through the car wash and washed off the dirt from Marty's road. All that is left now is the Memories. I still hae the coffee cup I bought to use in the car that came from NEBRASKA CITY NEBRASKA. Every time I take a sip I will remember all the fun we had. 

Till Next year 
JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to see I made the car for the second year in a row, and plan to be on it again next year. Thanks for the great time Marty! 

Chris


----------

